# Dragoon babies



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here they are!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Great family portrait, Henry! I'll bet they're almost as pleased as you are with their babies


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

You're absolutely right on that one! I'm excited as all get out with these little guys and I can't wait to see what colors they turn out to be.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Welll, aren't they just the cutest? I believe their beaks are little bigger/different than homer babies.............maybe I'm imagining things.........


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

No you're dead on Renee. They're beaks are much larger than homers and they are bigger in size too.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Henry, Be sure to band these birds with #10 NPA bands. Homer bands are to small for adult DRAGOONS. I think you are going to get a grizzle maybe two.*GEORGE


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi Henry, Be sure to band these birds with #10 NPA bands. Homer bands are to small for adult DRAGOONS. I think you are going to get a grizzle maybe two.*GEORGE


I actually don't have any NPA bands for these little guys. I don't plan to show them or anything but I was told that I can put my personalized bands on them if I really wanted too. It'll be a tight fit but not to a point of where it's uncomfortable for them. Is this correct? I checked out the legs of my adult pair and it looks like they will definitely fit. I have a large homer cock that's about the same size as the cock dragoon and the size 8 bands fit him just fine. Am I missing something here? Also the size 10 bands on my dragoons are very loose on them. Any advice would be appreciated.

Henry


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

you want the bands to be loose so it can move around and not cause any sores


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Ed that thought came to mind. They might be better off not having any bands on them. I'll just get some snap on bands to put on them later on.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Cute looking babies


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Like I already told g0ldenb0y55, they are cuties, like all squabs are.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice birds. Those beaks look symmetrical already. I have read that when they were making homers in history, they used Dragoons to add strength, built to the breed. I haven't handle Dragoons yet, so Henry, how do they feel in the hand? Do they feel strong?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Nice birds. Those beaks look symmetrical already. I have read that when they were making homers in history, they used Dragoons to add strength, built to the breed. I haven't handle Dragoons yet, so Henry, how do they feel in the hand? Do they feel strong?


Rod - sorry for the late response....I've been out of town for the past 4 days. To answer your question....yes they are very strong and large in size. I can't hold them like I do my racing homers with just one hand. Their bodies are very wide. I have one homer that's almost as big but he's freakishly big for a homer.


----------



## pigeon adict (May 7, 2009)

you should clean the bole out a bit mine died becus of that.


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

*09 youngster*

Henry,

This is my first dragoon of the year....I have six more youngsters in the bowl.
I have never let them out with my racers but i am going to try this year......Max


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Max, that is one cute baby. Like a big teddy bear.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a sweet looking baby. Teddy bear is a good description. LOL


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Max, that is one cute baby. Like a big teddy bear.


Jay, let me know when your ready for yours


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

They are so gorgeous , I want one ! 

hambone


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I have read this story from a very old book of pigeons in that the English's concept of racing pigeon was actually a Dragoon. They flew them to 300 miles. But they are slow compared to the Belgian's racing pigeons. Nevertheless the Belgians crossed those Dragoons to their birds to add strength, etc., and we ended up with a modern homing/racing pigeon.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Max - that's a beautiful looking dragoon! Here are pictures of mine from 2 weeks ago. They are a lot bigger now and more full feathered. I'll take more recent ones this weekend. They both took on their mom's color.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Max - that's a beautiful looking dragoon! Here are pictures of mine from 2 weeks ago. They are a lot bigger now and more full feathered. I'll take more recent ones this weekend. They both took on their mom's color.


wow alot lighter then I thought they would come out but beautiful just the same


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

They look more like their mom now. It's been 2 weeks since I took that picture....I will post new ones this weekend.


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Max - that's a beautiful looking dragoon! Here are pictures of mine from 2 weeks ago. They are a lot bigger now and more full feathered. I'll take more recent ones this weekend. They both took on their mom's color.


Henry, we are going to have to trade youngsters...I love that white look....Max


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Matt - I was actually hoping to get a black one but they both turned out like their mom, beautiful birds they are turning out to be. I'm trap training them right now with 4 other yb homers. I'm going to let them fly with them. It'll be fun to see how well they do loft flying.


----------



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

if you do not mind me asking hat do this breed of pigeons do or is it a show breed sorry if i sound silly


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

canfordpigeons said:


> if you do not mind me asking hat do this breed of pigeons do or is it a show breed sorry if i sound silly


Hello,



Dragoons are a show breed....Max


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here some new pics of my Dragoon yb's.


















They seem to be slow in learning how to fly. These 2 are trap trained but have not taken to the sky like my homer youngsters who are 2 weeks younger have. The homers are making rounds around the loft already and these guys are barely flying from the loft to my roof. We'll see how long it takes them to catch up to the other birds.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

awesome looking youngs. good luck with them!!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

My Dragoons are now loft flying with my racing homers! They don't have the speed and endurance of a racing homer but they do alright keeping up with them around the loft. When my homers go off to route/trip my dragoons usually fly back to the loft. Although the other day one of the dragoons didn't return until my homers returned from routing/tripping. I assumed that he actually kept up with them that day. This is a very impressive breed of pigeon and I'm very happy to have them in my loft.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

RodSD said:


> I have read this story from a very old book of pigeons in that the English's concept of racing pigeon was actually a Dragoon. They flew them to 300 miles. But they are slow compared to the Belgian's racing pigeons. Nevertheless the Belgians crossed those Dragoons to their birds to add strength, etc., and we ended up with a modern homing/racing pigeon.


I can't imagine those monstrous-sized dragoons flying even 1 mile less 300 miles! But yeah I've read that dragoons were one of the breeds that were crossed to create the racing homer in the 1800s. I wouldn't be surprised that the dragoons were slow.


----------



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

Very ungly lol


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

i cant wait to give both babies a kiss they are soooooooo cute


----------



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

I hope I could add a pair of dragoon in my loft. there are few breeders of dragoon in the Philippines. and the price is too much.


----------

